# My First Test Product Shot



## NoelNTexas (Mar 27, 2007)




----------



## Renair (Mar 28, 2007)

Apart from the grain effect from the lense looks fine.....


----------



## shorty6049 (Mar 28, 2007)

I dunno... its not a bad photo, but it doesnt really make me want to buy the phone or anything... it just doesnt really portray it as desirable to me...


----------



## NoelNTexas (Mar 28, 2007)

the grain is on the poster board, its not smooth, was testing the lighting and such on the phone from my DIY light box


----------



## Alex_B (Mar 28, 2007)

it does look a bit soft to me, not really crisp. And it is very dark in some parts.

also the reflection in the display is not very helpful.


----------



## Christie Photo (Mar 28, 2007)

I think you're off to a good start.  The product you chose presents some challeges, with refective surfaces and interesting lines.

To take this a bit further, try placing the product on some sort of support...  just to raise it up off of the background a bit.  Try sliding a piece of white paper as close as you can to the phone without coming into view.  This should give you a bit more detail in the shadows.

And, try a variety of angles...  maybe showing more of the face of the phone.  Consider having something show in the display.

Good luck!

Pete


----------



## kugy5 (Mar 29, 2007)

In as much as the product is silvery and reflective my approach would be to light the sorounding environment -hence a light tent would be a good place to start


----------



## RVsForFun (Apr 18, 2007)

...light it? A light tent?


----------



## glaston (Aug 23, 2007)

The position of the phone is what they call a dead pose.
The product looks dead, nothing going on.

Most cellphone shots have the phone in a live pose. With the keypad open and lit.
With your configuration this poses a problem. You want the phone to be in an upright pose. To do that, you'll have to affix the phone to some kind of support to have it upright.
Assuming this is your phone, you probably don't want to attach something to it to prop it up.
You can surely find a clever way to do it though.


----------



## The Phototron (Aug 23, 2007)

You need a white card to reduce the harsh shadows on some parts.


----------

